# Spray booth



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry wrong spot can a mod bump this to the right spot


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

A pre-fab booth? I might be asked to put one in - you have any links, and model numbers?

Really, that's the info you need. The manufacturer ought to have all the info you need on their web site.

Though, it probably won't be quite as easy as it sounds. The thing will likely still need to be tied into the building's exhaust fans, etc. 

Lights will probably be already installed, on the outside of the booth, shining in through the windows.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

ecelectric said:


> Was asked to price a new spray booth , anyone have any advice? Do the lights come Pre wired ? I was told you just power it up and that they come Pre wired but not sure. I've wired the baking units to existing units but never a full blown spray booth .


Two bits of advice come to mind..

1. Take a good read on article 516 (it has some handy pictures).
2. If at all possible route all your wiring outside of the hazardous areas described in article 516. For a self-enclosed spray booth it isn't too bad.

Pete


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok thanks , I've been waiting for cut sheets for 3 days .


----------

